# PC to HDTV to output 3D movies



## timmygcsc2308

Hi guys,

I am considering buying this TV:
LG 42LW550T 42-inch Widescreen Cinema Full HD 1080p 3D: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

And then buying an internal blu ray drive for my PC:
Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP 12x Blu-ray Player (Bare Drive with Software): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

The question is, can I then run an HDMI cable from my PC to the TV and watch Blu Ray films _including_ 3D films?

My PC is more than capable of blu ray playback - i5 2500k, 8GB RAM, GTX 570, Windows 7 pro but the question is will 3D playback work?

especially since I will have my regular monitor (Dell U2412H) plugged in at the same time (though this can be turned off/unplugged if needed)


----------



## R1VER5

I did exactly that, with no issues. I used an ATI card though. I would check 3D compatibility of the card you have, but doubt you would have any issues.

In the end, I bought a nice stand-alone 3d blu-ray player. Only because I could not find affordable software that officially supported DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> I did exactly that, with no issues. I used an ATI card though. I would check 3D compatibility of the card you have, but doubt you would have any issues.
> In the end, I bought a nice stand-alone 3d blu-ray player. Only because I could not find affordable software that officially supported DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD.


Ah sweet thanks alot







I doubt I'll have an issue bearing in mind I have a GTX 570.
And as for the DTS-HD etc. that doesn't present an issue for me (since I will be sadly using the TV speakers only)


----------



## OcSlave

Hi,
I have had a few active and passive 3dtv's.
I can tell you one thing for certain.
If you want the lg for 3d 1080p 3dvision interleaved gaming, or any type of interleaved or checkerboard 3d then you 100% do not want a lg as it has colourbugs for these 2 3d options trhat are the soul of 3dtv pc 3d gaming.
I went through loads of lg products spending my own cash looking for a set that worked, infact it ended up being every lg set in the world that has issues!!!

You have a nvidia card, so you have options but lg should not be one of them.
After 8 month of hell and a lg ld950 lcd, pz550t plasma, 450u lcd i finally left lg and went toshiba passive and gues what? No more issues!

In regards to your post.

Yes you can get a pc bluray and watch 3d blurays but you will need to buy something like powerdvd10+3d patch or powerdvd11, Arcsoft total media theatre, these are the only 2 softwares i can remember so there is more.
Tobe honest though pc is gash for 3d bluray playback, at 24p there are audio issues, ie audio goes out of sync.
It has allways been the same for me at 24p pc3d no matter what pc i've used, i never vould get the hang of it.
In the end i got a toshiba bdx3200 bluray player and have been a happy man ever since, these are only £75 with free delivery in most places now and will allso play dts sbs files over its usb port








£69.99 with free delivery, as somebody that does alot of bussiness in 3d i can vouch for this set, i've sold a fair few myself region free unlocked so i know the score with these 3d bluray players








https://www.electricalexperience.co.uk/product.php/8004/0


----------



## timmygcsc2308

OK thanks for all the info







maybe a bluray player will be the best way to go, though the only reason for me getting a bluray drive is I have absolutely no space in my room to put a bluray player lol, but maybe I'll find somewhere to stick it (hopefully).
And I will be doing absolutely no 3D gaming at all on the TV, my Dell IPS, whilst not 3D, is great and I don't play enough games (no 3D ones) to worry about it. I did look at the Philips ones because I like the idea of the ambilight but I can't really find anywhere (other than Pixmania..shudder) that sells them..any ideas?

edi: when I say sells them, my budget for the TV is £650 and this is the only one and only place I can find:
http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/10222673/art/philips/42pfl7606h-3d-led-televis.html


----------



## OcSlave

Well as long as you do'nt intend to use 3dvsions 1080p interleaved/checkerboard mod ect you will be ok.


----------



## bryonhowley

I have had zero issues with my rig playing 1080p 3d out to my Insignia 3d ready amp to my Panasonic 50" plasma. I have yet to have a movie go out of sync with my setup and have been using it for more than a year plus my Blu-Ray drive came with all the software I needed to playback in 3d.


----------

